# Heat in only 1 room???? Help!!!



## kondik00 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hope everyone is having a better night than me. Wanted to get a jump start before it starts to get cold her in NJ and went to turn the heat on in my home of 2 months now. Only 1 bedroom on the main floor gets heat. 

Main Level has 1 bedroom, kitchen, bathroom, living room, and dining room. There are baseboards in the living room, dining room, and 1 bedroom its a open floor plan. Upstairs has 2 bedrooms and bathroom with baseboards also. No heat in the basement. 

I have a Oil Burning Boiler and a Hot Water Heater separate unit. 

My oil company (Petro) came out today and sent out the service tech who was here for 4 hours. Very nice guy tried multiple things including putting on a new Aquastat and Circulator Pump but still no luck. All of the pipes get hot across the basement but not flowing up to the rest of the rooms it seems. 

He also tried to see if there was an air pocket and that didn't work either. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The problem is you hired a technician, you should hire a plumbing and heating contractor.

Calling someone a technician isn't a real plumber.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What position is the pump in? The supply side or the return?

Did the oil company tech charge? What did he write in his report?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

get a metal garbage can for the living room and burn wood...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> get a metal garbage can for the living room and burn wood...


I use kerosene heaters heaters in each room at my house. Cheap, makes you feel high, and you get a good nights sleep!

Call a licensed pro before your house blows up!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

You don’t sound like a DIY guy so you should try another company who specializes in boiler heating. I’m in California so I have no idea about any of this. Usually I’ll tell people if I can’t figure it out I won’t charge you but I’ll give it a shot. 

Sometimes parts need to be replaced to further diagnose the system though


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Borrowed from Debo22.



.


----------

